# Bang for the buck meat grinder



## spec (Mar 4, 2011)

My ANTIQUE WHITE WESTINGHOUSE Grinder finally gave up the Ghost week before last...

Gearbox went south after howling, grinding and being alittle choppy from time to time...IT WAS THAT WAY WHEN I PAID 25bux AT A GARAGE SALE 15 YEARS AGO...

Anyway, I'm looking for a new grinder in the 3/4 to 1 1/4 HP range...

What's the opinion on INDUSTRIAL grinders

I really like my Cabella's dehydrator...except for the shelves


----------



## arnie (Mar 4, 2011)

I borrowed a 3/4 hp Lem from a friend

I don't know what he paid for it, but I can't believe I don't have one


----------



## alblancher (Mar 4, 2011)

Not sure I would call it a professional grinder but I wouldn't have bought it if I didn't think it was a good value at the time.  Just the kind of person I am.  Will grind anything I throw in it but it will wake the dead.

Nesco Professional FG400


----------



## alelover (Mar 4, 2011)

My friend an I both have the Northern Tool #12 Electric. 99 bucks. We have no complaints. It will grind faster than my wife can stuff it.


----------



## spec (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## spec (Mar 5, 2011)

I need an industrial unit that will hold up to the estimated 5,000 pounds of meat that I'll be grinding up for the bar and grill plus my meat stix

I was out looking and the Cabella's 3/4 and 1 hp. models seem to fit the bill...

I was just wondering if anybody had good or bad to say about them


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have the 1 hp. Cabela's grinder and am super happy with it, it will do everything I need and the #22 head is much better capacity than the #12.  I would have gotten the 1¾ hp #32 head but it was too tall to fit on my counter under my cupboards, lol!  (had hard enough time convincing the wife that she really needed a grinder as kitchen decoration in the first place!).


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey spec!

 Good to see ya around!!

How's the move going?

  Craig


----------



## spec (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks again guys,

I think I'll order the cabella's grinder

FP,

I'm here in Ks, Finally
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I posted up some  pix in my Jerky Q-view, on the bar&grill...Final inspection is next week


----------



## spec (Dec 7, 2011)

Haven't been around for a while...

Just a quick update

I bought a lem grinder and 25# mixer and am really happy with them so far

My laptop fell out of a moving truck so no pix...


----------



## sausageboy (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't make up my mind, the Cabela's grinders only have a 60 day warranty, compared to a 2 year warranty for the LEM, but the Cabela's #22 is $180 less!

What to do??


----------



## roller (Dec 7, 2011)

I have the same one that Alelover has and I sure like mine....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 7, 2011)

SausageBoy said:


> I can't make up my mind, the Cabela's grinders only have a 60 day warranty, compared to a 2 year warranty for the LEM, but the Cabela's #22 is $180 less!
> 
> What to do??
> 
> :icon_eek:



Id do the Cabela's one. I have had one for over 3 yrs no problem. And I am pretty sure they have a longer warranty than that the 60 day is just the return policy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a Cabela's too. It's been a very good grinder so far.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 9, 2011)

Had mine for several years and it purrs like brand new, and they stand behind their product, too.  And, standard replacement knives and plates fit it also.


----------

